# desde...a



## paloma blanca

please,see these sentences.
Este país hay innumerables hermosuras y los reflejos.DESDE las hilas de grandes montanas  A las playas bonitas,desde las fiestas gráficas a los toros emocionantes , todos atraen los turistas al llegar a Espana,un país muy amistoso,estimulante y anciano

I dont know if i say Desde...a ,desde...a ... is correct or not.
I want to say Spain has also innumerable beauties and its reflections.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

paloma blanca said:


> *P*lease, see *look at *these sentences.
> *En *este país hay innumerables hermosuras y los reflejos. DESDE las hilas de grandes montanas A las playas bonitas, desde las fiestas gráficas a los toros emocionantes, todos atraen *a* los turistas al llegar  *cuando llegan *a Espana, un país muy amistoso, estimulante y anciano*.*
> 
> I dont know if i say Desde...a ,desde...a ... is correct or not.
> I want to say Spain has also innumerable beauties and its reflections.


 
Hello:
The _*desde.....a*_ looks fine to me. 

In the second half of the sentence I think you want to say: *...everything attracts the tourists when they arrive to Spain...... *If so, *everything* is translated as _*todo*_ and it´s considered a singular noun so it takes a third person singular conjugation. _*The tourists*_, being the direct object of a transitive verb, takes "the personal a" preposition. Also, I do believe that _*al + infinitive*_ only works when there isn´t a change of subject. So saying: *todo atrea a los turistas al llegar a España. *means *everything attracts the tourists when everything arrives in Spain. *Because the subjects change I believe that you need _*cuando*_ there.

I´m still new though. You should definitely wait for someone else´s opinion.


----------



## glasgy

*En *este país hay innumerables hermosuras y los reflejos. DESDE las hileras hilas de grandes montañas a las playas bonitas, desde las fiestas gráficas a los toros emocionantes, todo atrae *a* los turistas al llegara España, un país muy amistoso, estimulante y anciano*.

*That's correct but doesn't sound natural. A better translation would be:Este país esta lleno de innumerables hermosuras y reflejos desde largas cordilleras a playas preciosas, desde fiestas gráficas a los toros emocionantes, todo atrae al turista al llegar a España, un país muy amistoso, estimulante y con historia

Bilbo you can say al llegar but cuando llegan is also correct


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

glasgy said:


> Bilbo you can say al llegar but cuando llegan is also correct


 
Even though the subjects are different?


----------



## glasgy

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Even though the subjects are different?



Yes, becuase the structure al + infinitive means cuando ... here there are some examples:

Al terminar la clase nos fuimos de compras
Al encontrarse se dieron cuenta de que estaban hechos el uno para el otro
Quiero darte un regalo al acabar el curso
Seguro que te gusta al verlo


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

glasgy said:


> Yes, becuase the structure al + infinitive means cuando ... here there are some examples:
> 
> Al terminar la clase nos fuimos de compras *When we finished class we went shopping.*
> Al encontrarse se dieron cuenta de que estaban hechos el uno para el otro *When they found themselves they realized...*
> Quiero darte un regalo al acabar el curso
> Seguro que te gusta al verlo*...you like it when you see it.*


 
Yes, but the subjects in your examples are the same in both the main and subordinate clauses. In his original sentence, they were different. 

Al verlo, grité. Upon seeing him, I shouted. or When I saw him, I shouted. (We´re both in agreement on this one.)

But what about:

"When_ I_ saw him, _you_ shouted"

Al verlo, gritaste. Cuando lo vi, gritaste.


----------



## Ynez

_Todo atrae a los turistas al llegar a España =

Tourists feel attracted by everything when they come to Spain =

A los turistas les atrae todo al llegar a España=

Todo atrae a los turistas cuando llegan a España_

Se diga como se diga, el sujeto es siempre *los turistas*, aunque comprendo que resulta lioso verlo tal y como está expresado.

Creo que "atraer" lo usamos como "gustar", ¿no?

_Me gusta esto/Me atrae esto
Todo me gusta/Todo me atrae
Todo nos gusta/Todo nos atrae_


Pero no es igual, no. En el estilo de la frase original no diríamos "gustar".


----------



## glasgy

Most of the times on these sentences it's not clear who the subject is. For example you can say this sentence in different ways.
Quiero darte un regalo al acabar el curso 

Quiero darte un regalo cuando se acabe el curso 
Quiero darte un regalo cuando el curso acabe
Quiero darte un regalo cuando yo acabe el curso
Quiero darte un regalo cuando acabes el curso

so, most of the times, the speaker and the listeners know what they are talking about and gather the subject. In the case of "todo atrae al turista, al llegar a España", it's obvious that the person who is coming is the tourist. I hope that helps, sorry but not a grammar expert only a native speaker.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Ynez said:


> _Todo atrae a los turistas al llegar a España =_
> 
> _Tourists feel attracted by everything when they come to Spain =_
> 
> _A los turistas les atrae todo al llegar a España=_
> 
> _Todo atrae a los turistas cuando llegan a España_
> 
> Se diga como se diga, el sujeto es siempre *los turistas*, aunque comprendo que resulta lioso verlo tal y como está expresado.
> 
> Creo que "atraer" lo usamos como "gustar", ¿no?
> 
> _Me gusta esto/Me atrae esto_
> _Todo me gusta/Todo me atrae_
> _Todo nos gusta/Todo nos atrae_
> 
> 
> Pero no es igual, no. En el estilo de la frase original no diríamos "gustar".


 
No, it´s not. If it were like Gustar then where´s the Indirect Object Pronoun? It´s required with verbs like gustar (called reverse constructed verbs). _*Atraer*_ is a regular transitive verb. In this sentence, los turistas is the *object *not the subject. Note the personal a. The subject is todo.

Todo atrae *a *los turistas al llegar a España. The sentence is most accuartely translated as: Everything attracts the tourists when they arrive to Spain.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

glasgy said:


> Most of the times on these sentences it's not clear who the subject is. For example you can say this sentence in different ways.
> Quiero darte un regalo al acabar el curso
> 
> Quiero darte un regalo cuando se acabe el curso
> Quiero darte un regalo cuando el curso acabe
> Quiero darte un regalo cuando yo acabe el curso
> Quiero darte un regalo cuando acabes el curso
> 
> so, most of the times, the speaker and the listeners know what they are talking about and gather the subject. In the case of "todo atrae al turista, al llegar a España", it's obvious that the person who is coming is the tourist. I hope that helps, sorry but not a grammar expert only a native speaker.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. En inglés, es lo mismo. Pensaba que español hacía una distinción sin embargo.


----------



## glasgy

I mean: the subject of  cuando llegan a España is los turistas.

Te voy a dar el regalo cuando acabe el curso (subjects yo and el curso (different))
Te voy a dar el regalo al acabar el curso

Another example: 
Nada parece igual al volver del espacio


----------



## glasgy

Ynez said:


> _Todo atrae a los turistas al llegar a España =
> 
> Tourists feel attracted by everything when they come to Spain =
> 
> A los turistas les atrae todo al llegar a España=
> 
> Todo atrae a los turistas cuando llegan a España_
> 
> Se diga como se diga, el sujeto es siempre *los turistas*, aunque comprendo que resulta lioso verlo tal y como está expresado.
> 
> Creo que "atraer" lo usamos como "gustar", ¿no?
> 
> _Me gusta esto/Me atrae esto
> Todo me gusta/Todo me atrae
> Todo nos gusta/Todo nos atrae_
> 
> 
> Pero no es igual, no. En el estilo de la frase original no diríamos "gustar".



Sorry but I disagree with you.  In sentences with verbs like gustar, atraer, encantar the subject is not a mi, a ti , ... is the object you like.

In these sentences the subject is los cuadros.
Me gustan los cuadros
Me atraen los cuadros
Me encantan los cuadros


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

glasgy said:


> Sorry but I disagree with you. In sentences with verbs like gustar, atraer, encantar the subject is not a mi, a ti , ... is the object you like.
> 
> In these sentences the subject is los cuadros.
> Me gustan los cuadros
> Me atraen los cuadros
> Me encantan los cuadros


 
Also, atraer is not a reverse constructed verb. It´s just transitive. 

*Me* *atraes*. You attract me. 

Red.... DO
Black..... verb


----------



## Ynez

Bilbo Baggins said:


> No, it´s not. If it were like Gustar then where´s the Indirect Object Pronoun? It´s required with verbs like gustar (called reverse constructed verbs). _*Atraer*_ is a regular transitive verb. In this sentence, los turistas is the *object *not the subject. Note the personal a. The subject is todo.
> 
> Todo atrae *a *los turistas al llegar a España. The sentence is most accuartely translated as: Everything attracts the tourists when they arrive to Spain.



With IOP you mean this?:

A mí me gusta esto/A mí me atrae esto

It's normal, but not necessary.

And yes, yes. If you were only interested in knowing what's the syntactical subject of a sentence, you wouldn't need anybody else to tell you.

What I meant is that when we are expressing ourselves, we think of "los turistas" as the subject, because they are the ones "attracted".


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Ynez said:


> With IOP you mean this?:
> 
> A mí me gusta esto/A mí me atrae esto
> 
> It's normal, but not necessary.


 
Hello:

Ynez, if it isn´t necessary then how do you complete the sentence?

Me gustas. 

Gustas.  ? ¿Gustas a quién?

Thanks.


----------



## Ynez

"Me gustas" is the most normal way to say it. And you could also say "me atraes".

I'm lost. What do you mean?


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

mhp said:


> Me gustas = Me gustas tú. = Tú me gustas a mí = A mí me gustas tú
> (I like you).


 
Mhp, I know that already. Ynez said that the IOP is not necessary. My question is if it´s not necessary how do you complete the sentence. I think that it is indeed necessary.

Me gustas. How do you rewrite this without the IOP? 

Gustas. ? ¿Gustas a quién?


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Ynez said:


> "Me gustas" is the most normal way to say it. And you could also say "me atraes".
> 
> I'm lost. What do you mean?


 
Well, I´m not a native and I´m very new still but in the dictionary atraer is listed as a transitive verb while reverse constructed verbs are intransitive.

Me gustas. You are pleasing *to* me.
Me atraes. you attract me.


----------



## Ynez

Bilbo, the problem is that it's not normal in Spanish to say "todo gusta..."  but I've been able to find a similar example:

_Nada gusta tanto a los turistas al llegar a España como X.
Nada atrae tanto a los turistas al llegar a España como X._

Both working there in the same way.


----------



## Ynez

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Mhp, I know that already. Ynez said that the IOP is not necessary. My question is if it´s not necessary how do you complete the sentence. I think that it is indeed necessary.
> 
> Me gustas. How do you rewrite this without the IOP?
> 
> Gustas. ? ¿Gustas a quién?



In fact, we can say that:

_Gustas._

If we say such a sentence, we mean _PEOPLE like you_.


I'll go and check the dictionary to see that transitive meaning that is bothering you.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Ynez said:


> Bilbo, the problem is that it's not normal in Spanish to say "todo gusta..."  but I've been able to find a similar example:
> 
> _Nada *les* gusta tanto a los turistas al llegar a España como X._
> _Nada atrae tanto a los turistas al llegar a España como X._
> 
> Both working there in the same way.


 
Hello:

This is how I see it. In the first sentence, _los turistas_ is an indirect object and so requires an IOP, no? In the second, because _atraer_ is a transitive verb, _los turistas_ is the direct object and because_ los turistas_ are people, the a is the personal a. What do you think?


----------



## Ynez

Bilbo, I just checked the RAE dictionary. There, they simply forgot about the meaning of "atraer" when it means "gustar strongly". Can you check some other Spanish dictionary and see what they say?


----------



## Ynez

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Hello:
> 
> This is how I see it. In the first sentence, _los turistas_ is an indirect object and so requires an IOP, no? In the second, because _atraer_ is a transitive verb, _los turistas_ is the direct object and because_ los turistas_ are people, the a is the personal a. What do you think?



It is true that we can say "les" in the first, and we wouldn't say "les" in the second. But we don't need "les" in the first.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Ynez said:


> *In fact, we can say that:*
> 
> _*Gustas.*_
> 
> *If we say such a sentence, we mean PEOPLE like you.*
> 
> 
> I'll go an check the dictionary to see that transitive meaning that is bothering you.


 
Ah....I didn´t know that. Thanks!


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Ynez said:


> Bilbo, I just checked the RAE dictionary. There, they simply forgot about the meaning of "atraer" when it means "gustar strongly". Can you check some other Spanish dictionary and see what they say?


 
Check the dictionary right here on the forum.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Ynez said:


> It is true that we can say "les" in the first, and we wouldn't say "les" in the second. But we don't need "les" in the first.


 
¿Verdad? En la forma que aprendí español cuando hay un objeto indirecto debe haber un pronombre objeto indirecto. ¿Puderias explicar un poco más?


----------



## glasgy

Although "atraer" is a transitive verb  in sentences like:

me atrae el dinero
me atraen los coches

el dinero/los coches are not the objects, but the subjects (Bear in mind that the subject and verb have to agree) so you can say
_Nada atrae tanto a los turistas al llegar a España como X
or
__Nada *les* atrae tanto a los turistas al llegar a España como X_


----------



## mhp

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Even though the subjects are different?


_Todo atrae a los turistas cuando llegan a España.
Todo atrae a los turistas al llegar a España.
Todo atrae a los turistas llegando a España.
Todo atrae a los turistas llegados a España._


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

glasgy said:


> Although "atraer" is a transitive verb in sentences like:
> 
> me atrae el dinero
> me atraen los coches
> 
> el dinero/los coches are not the objects, but the subjects (Bear in mind that the subject and verb have to agree) so you can say
> _Nada atrae tanto a los turistas al llegar a España como X_
> _or_
> _Nada *les* atrae tanto a los turistas al llegar a España como X_


 
Really. So essentially you´re saying that _*atraer*_ is some sort of _transitive_ reverse constructed verb.


----------



## Ynez

If I said:

Nada le gusta tanto a mi madre como...
Nada me gusta tanto a mí como...

I'd say "le" and "me". 

I don't know how to explain all this Bilbo, I just can think of particular examples.

Look, the whole list mhp gave you before...we can say the same with "gustar" and "atraer":

_Me gustas/A mí me gustas/Tú me gustas/Tú me gustas a mí/Tú a mí me gustas
Me atraes/A mí me atraes/Tú me atraes/Tú me atraes a mí/Tú a mí me atraes_

So, at least, we can deduce that "gustar" and "atraer" are similar sometimes, can't we?

Maybe someone else used to reflecting on Spanish can give us some better ideas.



Edit: Some help came while I was thinking of a possible answer


----------



## glasgy

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Really. So essentially you´re saying that _*atraer*_ is some sort of _transitive_ reverse constructed verb.


Well on those cases it doesn't act as a transitive verb. 

El iman atrae el hierro (trasitive)
Me atrae tu cuerpo (non-transitive)


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

Ynez said:


> If I said:
> 
> Nada le gusta tanto a mi madre como...
> Nada me gusta tanto a mí como...
> 
> I'd say "le" and "me".
> 
> I don't know how to explain all this Bilbo, I just can think of particular examples.
> 
> Look, the whole list mhp gave you before...we can say the same with "gustar" and "atraer":
> 
> _Me gustas/A mí me gustas/Tú me gustas/Tú me gustas a mí/Tú a mí me gustas_
> _Me atraes/A mí me atraes/Tú me atraes/Tú me atraes a mí/Tú a mí me atraes_
> 
> So, at least, we can deduce that "gustar" and "atraer" are similar sometimes, can't we?
> 
> Maybe someone else used to reflecting on Spanish can give us some better ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Some help came while I was thinking of a possible answer


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo sobre las definiciones pero sobre el uso de los pronombres..... Si hay un objeto indirecto debe haber un pronombre objeto indirecto, no?


----------



## Ynez

Thanks glasgy, it seems some meanings are missing in DRAE definitions of "atraer".


----------



## Ynez

Bilbo Baggins said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo sobre las definiciones pero sobre el uso de los pronombres..... Si hay un objeto indirecto debe haber un objeto indirecto pronombre, no?



No estoy acostumbrada a pensar en términos de Objeto directo/indirecto. Si me lo puedes explicar mejor....mañana intentaré darte una respuesta


----------



## glasgy

*atraer(se)

*Cuando significa ‘hacer que alguien sienta atracción’, es verbo de «afección psíquica»; por ello, dependiendo de distintos factores (→ leísmo, 4a), el complemento de persona puede interpretarse como directo o como indirecto: _«Nada la atrae, y en todas sus respuestas se evidencia una indiferencia absoluta por todo lo que la rodea»_ (Vijnovsky _Dudas_ [Arg. 1988]); _«Agnes lo observaba, le atraía esa actitud ligera y honesta»_ (Bain _Dolor_ [Col. 1993]).

Los verbos llamados de «afección psíquica» —los que designan procesos que afectan al ánimo o producen acciones o reacciones emotivas, como _afectar, asustar, asombrar, convencer, divertir, impresionar, molestar, ofender, perjudicar, preocupar, _etc.—, dependiendo de distintos factores, admiten el uso de los pronombres de acusativo —_lo(s)_, _la(s)_— y de los pronombres de dativo —_le(s)_—. La elección de unos u otros depende básicamente de si el sujeto es o no agente activo de la acción y del grado de voluntariedad que tiene o se le atribuye con respecto a la acción designada por el verbo: si el sujeto es animado y se concibe como agente de la acción, el complemento verbal suele considerarse directo y se usan los pronombres de acusativo (_A mi madre la asombro cuando como mucho_); si el sujeto es inanimado o es una oración y, por tanto, no puede ser concebido como agente directo de la acción, el complemento se considera indirecto y se usan los pronombres de dativo (_A mi madre le asombra mi apetito_). Por otro lado, con sujetos animados puede darse también esta alternancia, dependiendo de si la acción denotada por el verbo es realizada voluntariamente o no por el sujeto: _Su padre, que se había disfrazado, lo asustó _(le dio un susto a propósito) / _Su padre, que se había disfrazado, le asustó_ (el susto es involuntario; lo causa el hecho de ir disfrazado). Con sujetos no animados influyen también otros factores; por ejemplo, cuando el sujeto va antepuesto, es más frecuente el uso del pronombre de complemento directo (_Mi actitud lo decepcionó)_, mientras que, cuando el sujeto va pospuesto, es más frecuente el uso del pronombre de complemento indirecto (_Nunca le decepciona mi actitud)_. La distribución antes señalada se documenta en zonas no leístas tanto españolas como americanas: _«Su hermano lo escandalizó»_ (Alviz _Son_ [Esp. 1982]); _«A mi madre le escandalizaba que dijera aquellas blasfemias»_ (Asenjo _Días_ [Esp. 1982]); _«Agarra a una mujer que baila, la asusta y luego se revuelca con el pintor encima de la barra del bar» _(Paranaguá _Ripstein_ [Méx. 1997]); _«De pronto le asustó morir»_ (Pitol _Juegos_ [Méx. 1982]). En el Perú y en los países del Cono Sur se usan de modo casi exclusivo con estos verbos las formas propias del complemento directo: _«La entrevista lo disgustaba»_ (VLlosa _Ciudad_ [Perú 1962]); _«Ese pensamiento lo preocupa»_ (Guido _Incendio_ [Arg. 1964]); _«A Max siempre lo asombraban estas pequeñas cosmogonías»_ (Contreras _Nadador_ [Chile 1995]).


----------



## YaniraTfe

paloma blanca said:


> please,see these sentences.
> Este país hay innumerables hermosuras y los reflejos.DESDE las hilas de grandes montanas A las playas bonitas,desde las fiestas gráficas a los toros emocionantes , todos atraen los turistas al llegar a Espana,un país muy amistoso,estimulante y anciano
> 
> I dont know if i say Desde...a ,desde...a ... is correct or not.
> I want to say Spain has also innumerable beauties and its reflections.


 
Hi paloma blanca!

No, I'm afraid _"desde... a..."_ is *not* something we would correctly say in Spanish.

If you were talking about distances, I guess you could say:

*Desde* Frankfurt *hasta* París. or *De* Frankfurt *a *París.

But in the context you provide, I'd definitely say: *desde... hasta ...*

Me gusta todo de él: *desde* su voz *hasta* sus ojos. 

Me gusta todo de él: _*desde*_ su voz _*a *_sus ojos. 


"...*Desde* sus grandes cordilleras *hasta* sus preciosas playas."

Hoping it may help, 

Yanira


----------



## sunrise25

Este país tiene innumerables bellezas y colorido, que van desde las grandes cadenas montañosas hasta las hermosas playas, pasando por las fiestas y las emocionantes escenas  de las corridas de toros. Todo ello atrae a los turistas que vienen a España: Un país muy agradable,  estimulante y antiguo.


----------

